# The Official Shimano XT Shark Fin thread (DF-M730 only!)



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Nine grams worth of peace of mind.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice. i forgot these things existed until seeing this picture. They look a lot better than some of the tape jobs I've seen. Looks like someone has a huge stock of NOS ones on ebay.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

(need to have RC take my pics...he's much better at it than I am.)

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I was extra careful and ran a Shark Fin with a Shark Tooth.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Still run one on the P-23 Team.









And the FRO.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Without researching, 89 to 91ish?


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> I was extra careful and ran a Shark Fin with a Shark Tooth.


SharkFin + SharkTooth = SharkWin.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

You can still buy them - they are in a 2015 catalog, $2 Cdn.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Link?


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Jak0zilla said:


> Link?


This is a Cdn distributor - need to order through a LBS, I assume there is a US equivalent.
Who knows if they actually have stock.

Babac | Shimano Sharkfin


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

FATfin


----------

